# Puppy Safety Questions



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Ok, I'm getting my little girl in 6 days (no, I haven't started a countdown, I swear :biggrin and when I bring her home she will be 8 weeks old and already got her first set of vaccines at 6 weeks. I've heard that she should have two sets of vaccines before I start taking her anywhere and introducing her to new dogs. Is this true? 

Does this mean I can't even walk her around my neighborhood for two more weeks after I get her? 

This also means she can't socialize with other dogs/puppies (besides my own, of course) until after her second set of vaccines, correct?


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

^^^I can't answer your questions. I don't want to give you wrong information. But, I can tell you that I did start a countdown a few days before I got Aspen, hehe. :wink:


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

that;s what I've heard, but I'll admit that I never really paid much attention to that. do people keep their new born babies away from other people? probably not. it's kind of like with the swine flu. do people stay isolated in their homes until they get the vaccination? probably not. i wouldn't worry too much about it. maybe dont let him start wrestling around with another dog or go romping through the woods until he gets the shots, but i dont see any reason why you couldnt walk him and let him become aquatinted with other dogs, people, and surroundings.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Actually now that I think about it, when i got Aspen at 8 weeks, I did take him for very short walks. I believe I didn't take him to the dog park til 4 months of age. He started socializing with other dogs at his training class at 9 weeks though...


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Really it's your call. The dog probably won't have full immunity against the diseases, but at least some, I would assume. Most vets that I hear don't recommend bringing the dog out until vaccinations are complete, however this prevents you from being able to bring your dog out during the peak socialization age.

Like I said...ulitmately it has to be your decision, but if you want mine...I would say bring him out to see the world!!! :biggrin: A little extra push...we allow dogs that are UP TO DATE on their required vaccinations into our training classes starting at 10 weeks. :tongue:


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

harrkim120 said:


> Really it's your call. The dog probably won't have full immunity against the diseases, but at least some, I would assume. Most vets that I hear don't recommend bringing the dog out until vaccinations are complete, however this prevents you from being able to bring your dog out during the peak socialization age.
> 
> Like I said...ulitmately it has to be your decision, but if you want mine...I would say bring him out to see the world!!! :biggrin: A little extra push...we allow dogs that are UP TO DATE on their required vaccinations into our training classes starting at 10 weeks. :tongue:


keep in mind that vets are EXTRA EXTRA cautious.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

That's very true Todd. I just really don't want to be that cocky person who's like "Yeah right, my dog will never get parvo!" and then have her contract parvo and die two weeks later :frown:

I dunno, more opinions please! Anyone who's had/has puppies recently? What did you do/are you doing with them?


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

rannmiller said:


> That's very true Todd. I just really don't want to be that cocky person who's like "Yeah right, my dog will never get parvo!" and then have her contract parvo and die two weeks later :frown:
> 
> I dunno, more opinions please! Anyone who's had/has puppies recently? What did you do/are you doing with them?


i understand your point. maybe just keep here away from other dogs and wooded areas for the first 2 weeks. i still dont see why you cant walk the dogs around the block a few times.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

The short answer is take your dog out and teach her about the world. Back in the days I taught puppy training, I often hadn pupies as young as 8 weeks in my classes. Never had a one of them get sick. Yes, vets are extra cautious. Remember vets don't want you to feed your dogs bones because it will kill them. :smile:

Its very important to socialize your puppy thoroughly before they reach 16 weeks. The socialization window closes at 16 weeks and and socialization done after that age is not very productive.

The new ptotocol of puppy shots is 8 weeks, 12 weeks and 16 weeks. Since she already had first round, I suggest 2nd round at 11 weeks and third at 16 weeks. Wait until the pup is 6 months before giving the rabies vaccination. Regardless of what the vet will tell you, there is no need to vaccinate after the last shot at 16 weeks except for rabies. Rabies vaccinations are required by law every 3 years. They aren't needed and can possibly harm the dog but they are required. There is no real expiration on these vaccinations. They will last for the life of the dog. Some people like to give their dogs one final vaccination at 1 year of age but I didn't do this with Thor. He hasn't had any vaccinations since he was 16 weeks old. Abby hasn't had any vaccinations in about 6 years. The vet doesn't like it but I don't care what he likes. :smile:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Find a puppy socialization class near you. This doesn't mean a training class, but more of a getting puppies together to play time. The one that we go to was about 75% just puppy play time and 25% classical training. They also did socialization classes where they would bring a wheelchair out, put big hats on, drop things that would make loud noises, etc. The classes were available from 8 weeks to 5 months of age with classes at least 4 times a week, and you could show up whenever you wanted. Proof of vaccination was required, so at least you do have peace of mind about that.

Vaccination schedules that I adhere to and recommend are at 8 weeks, 12 weeks and 16 weeks of age. The last round should include both the distemper and rabies vaccinations. The only other vaccine that I suggest you get after the last 16 week booster is one more rabies booster one year after the first one. That's what I recommend doing.

As far as socializing before all rounds of shots are given, is up to you. The parvovirus is very persistent in the environment, often times carried in just the soil in your back yard. So as long as you have had her get at least one booster, she should have immunity. Just keep up with her puppy boosters and she should be covered. I would personally stay away from dog parks, because there are a lot of things that could go wrong there....we all know that there are plenty of ignorant people that go to those types of places that really have no clue how to read canine behavior. 

You can also post up an ad on craigslist looking for other puppies in your area that are of similar ages. That way you can get together and have puppy playtime. That is what I did with Bailey and Emmy. They both grew up with other "best dog friends" throughout their puppyhood. Also do a search for dobie meetup groups or other large breed dog meetup groups in your area and see if there are any similar aged puppies there. 

Take her everywhere and anywhere that you are able. A great place to start is either Lowe's or Home Depot. I am pretty darn sure that both will allow you to bring your dog inside the store, they do here at least. Its a great place for all kinds of socializing. Shopping carts, other people, loud noises, lots of interaction, etc but not a lot of other dogs which at the beginning can be a good thing. Even if you keep her in a cart for the first trip or two, that will be good exposure. It always takes me an hour just to get one thing if I take one of our dogs with me LOL. 

Between the moment you get her and about 5-7 months is the most important time to expose her to all the things that she might come in contact with. If there is a pedestrian mall that you can walk her on, take her there. If there is a restaurant with an outside patio, take her with you to dinner. Take her in the car just to go to the bank, she will soon learn that "bank" means that she gets a treat from the crazy, noisy moving thing :wink:

Last of all, start working with her on commands right away. Start talking to her so that she knows about as many words as you can use in day to day life.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> A great place to start is either Lowe's or Home Depot. I am pretty darn sure that both will allow you to bring your dog inside the store, they do here at least.


They allow it here too. :smile:


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

harrkim120 said:


> They allow it here too. :smile:


yea they allow is here as well. when lucky was a pup we tried to walk her in walmart but turns out the only way they'll allow that is if its a seeing eye dog or something.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Well, Annie was in daycare at 11 weeks. (we got her at 10) I had no problem with that whatsoever. But I worked at the daycare she was in.
I've never followed the 16 week rule, ever. But I did avoid certain places. I didn't do dog parks, and I didn't do dog beach. I took her to pet stores, but I carried her most of the time. We started leash training immediately and took her on short walks from day one.
But I also don't do vaccines past puppy boosters anyway, so I'm not one to be overly paranoid about it.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Best to 'phone first' on the Lowe's and Home Depot thing...our Home Depot doesn't allow it.

I think puppy class is a great idea.

Another thing you can do is talk to friends with dogs (that you know are healthy) and arrange a "Playdate" at someone's house.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I took Thor to Home Depot one time and they said I coudl't bring him in. I said, "OK, I'll just go down the street to Lowe's" and I did. Next time I took Thor to HD no one said anything. :smile:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I've heard of people taking their dogs to HD but you never know if they've changed their minds in the meantime, I'll call ahead to both places just in case.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

I took Khan to HD and Lowes and had no problems. In our area, as long as there is not Food in the store you can pretty much take your dogs in!! Remember that their little pads are not "tough" to withstand alot of walking on sidewalks. I did stay away from the Petco/Petsmart until he had all his shots. I started him in puppy class when he was about 3 1/2 months. Lots of socialization and a little bit of training! I would suggest you take him everywhere. I took Khan a few times to the vet just so he would like going. We would go and they would take him to the back give him treats and bring him back out. He now thinks this is a great place! He's not stressed when we go, and loves everybody.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I remember walking Gordon and Roxi when we got them both before shots. Roxi was 9 weeks and Gordon 8 weeks. Actually it was my kids who insisted on showing off their new puppies with me going ooohhh I dont know~ maybe we should wait~ as they literally were out the door with them on the leash ! I am the over cautious one I was this way with my kids when they were babies! No one was going to breathe on them but they ended up doing just fine as visitors trickled in haha! So I would not be afraid to walk her! Just be prepared for anyone who sees you they will want to pet the puppy haha!:biggrin: She just sounds adorable!:smile:


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

you could always walk into Home Depot with big dark glasses on and a cane:biggrin: they'll just think you're blind and have a seeing eye dog (no offense to the blond). Nah, jk, u would probably get caught when you resisted when the pup tried to pull you into a pallet of 2 by 4s or something:biggrin:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I called and both HD and Lowes said they allow leashed dogs in the store yay!

I also called my vet clinic and they said she should be fine for walks, just keep her away from any feces we come across. She can also socialize with older, vaccinated dogs before she has her second set of shots, but of course, no dog parks! As if I'd take her to one before her recall is absolutely perfect and she's fully vaccinated anyway. They also said it would be fine for me to bring her in for visits so she doesn't just associate the vet clinic with being a scary place where she gets poked and prodded.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

rannmiller said:


> no dog parks! ..... They also said it would be fine for me to bring her in for visits so she doesn't just associate the vet clinic with being a scary place where she gets poked and prodded.


Let me see if I have this straight. You can taker her to the vets office that is full of sick dogs and have germs floating around on the floors, walls, furnature, and in the air but you can't take her to an open air dog park where there probably isn't a sick dog? Does that make sense?


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

RawFedDogs said:


> Let me see if I have this straight. You can taker her to the vets office that is full of sick dogs and have germs floating around on the floors, walls, furnature, and in the air but you can't take her to an open air dog park where there probably isn't a sick dog? Does that make sense?


I think it's more like I can take her to a vet clinic where the floors get sterilized and feces gets picked up all the time, but I can't take her to a dog park where ignorant people take their unvaccinated dogs and leave their poop all over the place where she is more likely to come into contact with it. So in that sense, yes it does make sense.


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

rannmiller said:


> I think it's more like I can take her to a vet clinic where the floors get sterilized and feces gets picked up all the time, but I can't take her to a dog park where ignorant people take their unvaccinated dogs and leave their poop all over the place where she is more likely to come into contact with it. So in that sense, yes it does make sense.


you're right about the poop thing however i would think most people that take the time to take their dogs to a dog park would most likely have them vaccinated. furthermore, most dogs are over-vaccinated. the by no means need a vaccination every year. i suggest titer every 3 years.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

You don't know the kind of people we have in Reno...


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

rannmiller said:


> I think it's more like I can take her to a vet clinic where the floors get sterilized and feces gets picked up all the time, but I can't take her to a dog park where ignorant people take their unvaccinated dogs and leave their poop all over the place where she is more likely to come into contact with it. So in that sense, yes it does make sense.


You've got to admit though, it does sound bad. And when you think about it...it is a vet's office. They do have sick dogs going through there. For example, right now in the area that I live there is a big distemper epidemic going on. The other day the Banfield in the store that I work at had 3 dogs in quarantine with suspected distemper. I don't know about you, but I would be a little worried about bringing my puppy around stuff like that more than anything else...hell I had my 2 1/2 year old dog walking around there and I was slightly concerned. lol


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Todd said:


> i would think most people that take the time to take their dogs to a dog park would most likely have them vaccinated.


You have no idea how many people try to sign up for training classes that have elected to not get ANY vaccinations for their dog.  They, at that point, are spending money on their dog....most dog parks are free, or at least cheap. So it honestly wouldn't surprise me if there are many unvaccinated dogs at the dog park...besides the ones that I've heard admit it. :frown:


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

harrkim120 said:


> You have no idea how many people try to sign up for training classes that have elected to not get ANY vaccinations for their dog.  They, at that point, are spending money on their dog....most dog parks are free, or at least cheap. So it honestly wouldn't surprise me if there are many unvaccinated dogs at the dog park...besides the ones that I've heard admit it. :frown:


There are many people who don't believe in vaccs and never vaccinate their dogs. You can visit the yahoo group truthaboutvaccines and find out more about people like this.

Besides, if your dog is vaccinated, you have nothing to worry about being around dogs that haven't.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

harrkim120 said:


> You've got to admit though, it does sound bad. And when you think about it...it is a vet's office. They do have sick dogs going through there. For example, right now in the area that I live there is a big distemper epidemic going on. The other day the Banfield in the store that I work at had 3 dogs in quarantine with suspected distemper. I don't know about you, but I would be a little worried about bringing my puppy around stuff like that more than anything else...hell I had my 2 1/2 year old dog walking around there and I was slightly concerned. lol


Yeah maybe I'll just carry her into the vet clinic the first few times, I just want her to get used to going there as being a positive experience from an early age. I'm taking her to the best clinic in town; they don't like over-vaccinating and love the raw food diet. Besides, with these free visits, it's not like they stand to gain anything besides a Doberman puppy who isn't as scared of them.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Well, I used to stop by the vet clinic when my baby was a puppy quite often and she did just fine. However, if the time ever comes that they have a painful experience at the vet, they won't want to go anymore no matter how well they did as a puppy. Bulls play so hard that I've had horrible problems with dew claws, she had to have her dew claw cut as it had ripped and tore. I really wish these dogs had them removed as puppies. Do all the preventatives you can.......................................................


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

rannmiller said:


> but I can't take her to a dog park where ignorant people take their unvaccinated dogs and leave their poop all over the place


Erhhh....
CHAMP: Rabies: expired. DHLPP: Expired. Bordetella: loooooong expired. 
GRISSOM: Rabies: almost expired. won't be revaccinating.ditto on DHLPP and bordetella
ANNIE: current on everything, but after 1 year, she too will not be vaccinated further. 


In my defense, I pick up the poop. Bonus points?



Todd said:


> i would think most people that take the time to take their dogs to a dog park would most likely have them vaccinated.


How can you use vaccinations as a measuring stick on how responsible an owner is? I choose NOT to vaccinate unless a dire need arises. It's a choice I made after much research on my part, and I do it this way BECAUSE I care about my dogs. 
Champ is three and has not had a bordetella vaccine in over two years. He's gone to daycare for the entirety of those two years, and has gone through three different bordetella outbreaks at work. He did not get sick a single time. Grissom, who is vaccinated... did. 


I made a decision on my part to get rid of the vaccines and simply keep their bodies as strong naturally as I possibly can.


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> Erhhh....
> CHAMP: Rabies: expired. DHLPP: Expired. Bordetella: loooooong expired.
> GRISSOM: Rabies: almost expired. won't be revaccinating.ditto on DHLPP and bordetella
> ANNIE: current on everything, but after 1 year, she too will not be vaccinated further.
> ...


I meant not vaccinated EVER, like as a puppy. I vaccinated Lucky as a puppy and she is almost 3 and haven't had one since. I believe in having titers done every 3 years to see if their immune system needs any assistance or not for the given vaccines. Although, if you think about it, wolves in the wild certainly dont get vaccinated... do they?


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

CorgiPaws said:


> Erhhh....
> 
> How can you use vaccinations as a measuring stick on how responsible an owner is? I choose NOT to vaccinate unless a dire need arises. It's a choice I made after much research on my part, and I do it this way BECAUSE I care about my dogs.
> Champ is three and has not had a bordetella vaccine in over two years. He's gone to daycare for the entirety of those two years, and has gone through three different bordetella outbreaks at work. He did not get sick a single time. Grissom, who is vaccinated... did.
> ...


Oh yeah I meant people who have never vaccinated their dogs or taken them to the vet once, who feed them crap and keep them as "outside" pets. I think as long as your dogs get their puppy shots they should be fine.


----------

